# Inhibición/Deteccion de Metales



## fff (2 Feb 2012)

La verdad es que no sabia donde poner esto, y leyendo por ahi he visto que si puede haber ladrones que iran con sus detectores de metales para encontrar facilmente las joyas de la abuela, y demás...

Mis preguntas son:
-Un detector de metales detecta metales en general, o discrimina los metales diciendote que son?
-Hay inhibidores de metales o algun revestimiento que dificultara su detección?

Por supuesto que todo viene de la paranoia que en un futuro cercano nos 'obligara' papa Estado a malvender oro y/o plata...


----------



## expresionista (2 Feb 2012)

Esteganografía. Oculta las joyas en alguna zona llena de metales como tuberías, etc. El posible ladrón detectará metal pero como verá tuberías pensará que es eso lo que la máquina le indica.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> La verdad es que no sabia donde poner esto, y leyendo por ahi he visto que si puede haber ladrones que iran con sus detectores de metales para encontrar facilmente las joyas de la abuela, y demás...
> 
> Mis preguntas son:
> -Un detector de metales detecta metales en general, o discrimina los metales diciendote que son?
> ...




1- Si, hay detectores con discriminacion, y los caros y buenos, funciona de PM.
2- Si, el papel albal oculta todo metal. Dara como un simple metal ocultando lo que halla envuelto, ya sea una patata u oro.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2019)

Me parece interesante relanzar el tema. Pocas respuestas cuando es un tema que puede interesar a bastantes foreros. Por si alguien puede aportar información o pruebas que haya podido realizar o conocer para intentar "ocultar" o atenuar la señal que percibe un detector de metales.


----------



## Angelillo23 (27 Ago 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Me parece interesante relanzar el tema. Pocas respuestas cuando es un tema que puede interesar a bastantes foreros. Por si alguien puede aportar información o pruebas que haya podido realizar o conocer para intentar "ocultar" o atenuar la señal que percibe un detector de metales.



¿Qué preguntas tienes?

Un detector de metales en una vivienda se vuelve loco. Entre mallas metalicas, red electrica, alambres, tuberias, electrodomésticos, piezas metalicas que olvidas que están ahi como tornillos tras un pomo en un mueble de madera, una lampara del vecino al otro lado de la pared... pita por todos lados. Hablo de detectores de gama media - alta, pero no de los super caros, de esos no he probado. Con uno barato imposible, una locura distinguir algo.

Los detectores detectan todos los metales, aunque por defecto intentan atenuar la señal de hierro, oxido y derivados que suelen ser basura. No todos los metales se pillan igual de bien, el oro es lo más dificil de detectar.
También incluyen un modo de discriminación, que permite ocultar un rango de señales para no volverte loco. Cuando hablo de rango no es un metal en concreto, aunque se suele decir así por simplificar. Una pieza como una cadena de oro con colgante puede detectarse mas facil o mas dificil (e incluso ofrecer una señal que en principio no parezca oro) dependiendo de si esta apretujada en un ovillo / extendida, si el colgante está de lado o tumbado, de la profundidad a la que esté la humedad del terreno o el tipo de plato del detector, por decir algunas cosas.

Que yo sepa no hay inhibidores, pero es facil disimular cualquier cosa entre muchas señales de ruido. Ese ruido puede ser electromagnético, como cerca de lineas de alta tension o transformadores, o pueden ser señales verdaderas de basura que dificulten la detección. Otra opción es ocultarlo a suficiente distancia del detector, y ofrecer poco perfil.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (27 Ago 2019)

Un detector te da un numero que puede ser indicativo del tipo de metal, pero solo si está aislado del resto. Si metes oro entre hierro, el numero que te dá será hierro o un valor no concluyente en ningún sentido.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2019)

Suscribo lo dicho por Angelillo23. Un detector incluso de los caros se vuelve loco si lo conectas dentro de una vivienda debido al cableado eléctrico, a las tuberías, al forjado del suelo y del techo que lleva vigas de hormigón que por dentro llevan barras de acero corrugado.

Además el oro cuanto más puro más difícil es que lo detecte. De hecho muchos detectores, que si detectan anillos de oro, ni huelen las cadenas de oro y si pita es porque ha detectado el cierre de la cadena que no es de oro.

Eso sí, la plata la detectan muy bien.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2019)

Entonces, para camuflar la plata..? envolverla en aluminio / otros metales por ejemplo?


----------



## Angelillo23 (27 Ago 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Entonces, para camuflar la plata..? envolverla en aluminio / otros metales por ejemplo?



Que esté bien profunda y ofreciendo poca superficie, y sembrar el terreno de anillas de refresco y recortes de alambre doblado, o que aproveche algo metálico más grande para camuflar la señal, como una viga metalica o una tubería. Si la envuelves en aluminio, mejor si le das otra capa que esté bien arrugado y con tiras rasgadas, es lo que peor suena.

Envolverla en aluminio puede servir para poca cantidad haciendola pasar por basura, pero si es mucha plata, el envolverla no oculta el hecho de que es algo metálico y grande que no debería estar ahi. Yo mismo he sacado cosas así por simple curiosidad de ver que carajo eran.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2019)

Las bañeras aunque no lo parezca porque son blancas son casi todas metálicas,las neveras son metálicas igual que los hornos, las campanas extractoras, las calderas, los lavavajillas,los radiadores de la calefaccion, los cantos de ventanas y grandes ventanales también son muchos de aluminio,etc.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Que esté bien profunda y ofreciendo poca superficie, y sembrar el terreno de anillas de refresco y recortes de alambre doblado, o que aproveche algo metálico más grande para camuflar la señal, como una viga metalica o una tubería. Si la envuelves en aluminio, mejor si le das otra capa que esté bien arrugado y con tiras rasgadas, es lo que peor suena.
> 
> Envolverla en aluminio puede servir para poca cantidad haciendola pasar por basura, pero si es mucha plata, el envolverla no oculta el hecho de que es algo metálico y grande que no debería estar ahi. Yo mismo he sacado cosas así por simple curiosidad de ver que carajo eran.



Entonces, si tienes un detector y has podido hacer pruebas en interior de vivienda, si la plata está en por ejemplo un tubo de monedas o un lingote (o sea, no es una moneda suelta), al ser más cantidad podría detectarse aunque estuviera envuelta en aluminio o similar?
O como decías antes, el detector se vuelve loco en una vivienda?


----------



## Angelillo23 (27 Ago 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Entonces, si tienes un detector y has podido hacer pruebas en interior de vivienda, si la plata está en por ejemplo un tubo de monedas o un lingote (o sea, no es una moneda suelta), al ser más cantidad podría detectarse aunque estuviera envuelta en aluminio o similar?
> O como decías antes, el detector se vuelve loco en una vivienda?



Vamos por partes, te voy a soltar un tocho pero a ver si asi se entiende mejor. Si no quieres tocho, la respuesta en negrita:

Un detector puede producir diferentes sonidos, mas agudos o mas graves, así como mas claros y mas entrecortados. Todo esto depende de la calidad del detector y de la marca

El sonido de un detector depende del metal, el tamaño y la forma del objeto.
Objetos grandes producen una señal mas clara que objetos pequeños. Metales como el cobre, el plomo o la plata suenan muy bien, un "beep" muy claro. El oro no suena tan bien. El hierro es un hdp que puede sonar fatal o perfecto por una serie procesos en los que el oxido se "difumina" en un terreno húmedo. La forma influye también, hay formas que por temas electromagnéticos se pillan muy bien como los toroides (forma de anillo) o grandes superficies planas, y otras formas que suenan muy mal (objetos con muchas esquinas, con flecos, superficies irregulares). Una superficie plana que pita genial, si la pones de perfil pasa a pitar mucho peor. Según sea de fuerte la señal se le asigna un numero (VID) que suele corresponder con el metal, pero no tiene por que.
Generalmente:
hierro, oro, laton, aluminio << cobre, bronce, plomo << plata

Los detectores suelen tener dos modos, ademas de cualquier otro predeterminado que sea cosa del fabricante:
-todos los metales (pita todo, mayor sensibilidad)
-discriminacion (le indicas unos rangos numericos, y lo que no entre en ese rango no lo detecta. Menor sensibilidad. Suele saltarse el oro porque tiene una señal inusualmente baja que lo mete en el rango de basura)

Cuando digo que en una casa el detector se vuelve loco, me refiero a que el detector se ve sobrepasado por el numero de "blancos" que detecta.
Si se detectan varias cosas a la vez, el detector solo puede informar de una, emitiendo un pitido, y a lo sumo, un numerito en la pantalla, asi como indicar que hay más cosas. Dependiendo de la calidad del detector, de menor a mayor, pueden pasar varias cosas:

-que se sature más allá de su capacidad y directamente lo indique en pantalla.
-que informe de la primera señal que encuentre sea cual sea
-que informe de la señal mas clara
-que salte como loco entre diferentes señales varias veces por segundo

En esta situación y si alguna de las señales merece la pena al operario y si el aparato lo permite, lo suyo es ir eliminando las señales que se puedan, bien quitando fisicamente el objeto que las produce o bien pasando a discriminar alguna señal, pero esto ultimo solo es posible si las señales son lo suficientemente diferentes como para no discriminarlas todas.


Despues de la teoria, volviendo a tu pregunta, si tu envuelves algo metálico en papel de plata, como el papel de plata es metálico, obviamente* lo va a detectar siempre*. La cosa es que vas a enmascarar la señal de la plata, con la del aluminio que la cubre, y que es "peor", y puede así pasar desapercibido como si fuese basura, bien por la discriminación del aparato, o bien porque el operario que utiliza la maquina distinga el característico ruido que produce la basura. Hemos de suponer que en un hipotético escenario de crisis financiera, se busca el oro, y se va a ir sin discriminacion.

Ahora bien, si tu envuelves un objeto grande en papel de aluminio, pues aunque sea aluminio, por el mero hecho de ser grande, va a tener un buen pitido, y va a llamar la atención. Y cuando digo que un objeto es grande me refiero al tamaño de una lata de cerveza. Como he dicho antes el sonido depende de varios factores. Cuanto más liso y regular sea el objeto, mejor señal.

Esconder varios miles de euros en oro es sumamente sencillo. Esconder miles de euros en plata no, porque es mucho más volumen.
Por eso, los consejos que puedo dar basándome en mi experiencia y en que la plata pita bien es, fraccionar el tesoro, envolverlo con papel de plata como decía el forero, con formas picudas e irregulares pero sin aumentar mucho el perfil, enterrarlo bien profundo y cerca de algo grande metálico que interfiera, y sembrar la zona de basura metalica como anillas de latas (pitan genial), clavos, o alambres.

En un piso no puedes "enterrar" nada, pero tienes la ventaja de que muchas de las señales de ruido no se pueden quitar, porque forman parte de la estructura.

Para el que tenga jardin y quiera tener datos orientativos, cuanto mas grande el objeto mas hondo hay que enterrarlo, pero la señal decrece rápidamente, al cuadrado de la distancia. Lo más hondo que habré cavado yo serán unos 60cm, y era un objeto bastante grande que me dejó desconcertado (un bidón aplastado). Con un metro de tierra por medio no creo que se detecte nada.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2019)

Gracias! muy instructivo.


----------



## alicate (27 Ago 2019)

Solo entro para agradecer la leccion magistral de Angelillo. Sabe muy bien de lo que habla. Un saludo.


----------



## Beto (27 Ago 2019)

Se agradece la información. Estoy viciado a uno de YouTube que se llama detección metálica y ésta información está muy bien
Saludos!


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Ago 2019)

Beto dijo:


> Se agradece la información. Estoy viciado a uno de YouTube que se llama detección metálica y ésta información está muy bien
> Saludos!



Qué mítico Virgilio, lo sigo desde sus comienzos, aunque últimamente mete demasida publicidad para mi gusto.


----------



## jaris (29 Ago 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Vamos por partes, te voy a soltar un tocho pero a ver si asi se entiende mejor. Si no quieres tocho, la respuesta en negrita:
> 
> Un detector puede producir diferentes sonidos, mas agudos o mas graves, así como mas claros y mas entrecortados. Todo esto depende de la calidad del detector y de la marca
> 
> ...





Hola, lo primero de todo agradecer tu buena y clara explicación.
Me ha quedado claro el tema en cuanto a profundidad y masa o superficie.
¿pero que pasa con la "proximidad" y si la pieza es pequeña?
Por ejemplo, una simple onza de oro escondida en un falso hueco en el cajon de las


Angelillo23 dijo:


> Vamos por partes, te voy a soltar un tocho pero a ver si asi se entiende mejor. Si no quieres tocho, la respuesta en negrita:
> 
> Un detector puede producir diferentes sonidos, mas agudos o mas graves, así como mas claros y mas entrecortados. Todo esto depende de la calidad del detector y de la marca
> 
> ...




Hola, lo primero de todo agradecer tu buena y clara explicación.
Me ha quedado claro el tema en cuanto a profundidad y masa o superficie.
¿pero que pasa con la "proximidad" y si la pieza es pequeña?
Por ejemplo, una simple moneda de onza de oro, o un lingote de 20 ó 50 gramos escondida en un falso hueco en el cajon de las ollas de la cocina, reconocería y distinguiría el detector esa pequeña masa a 10 cm de unas ollas o sartenes, tambien podrias ser en el cajón de los cubiertos.
Y si el escondite es un aparato de pesas o una bicicleta estatica, ¿se encontrarián un par de monedas o lingotes entre tanta masa de hierro, acero etc.
Los que vivimos en un pisito y no tenemos un jardin donde enterrarlo, lo tenemos mas complicado.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ago 2019)

expresionista dijo:


> Esteganografía. Oculta las joyas en alguna zona llena de metales como tuberías, etc. El posible ladrón detectará metal pero como verá tuberías pensará que es eso lo que la máquina le indica.



La maquina dice si es oro, plata, plomo o cualquier otro metal........... hay maquinas que tienen una pantalla y hacen como un dibujo de lo que hay para que te hagas una idea de lo que vas a encontrar.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2019)

Si es así no es un tema baladí.... Sería un problema importante. 
Y si la inversión en oro crece es de suponer que aumentarán los amigos de lo ajeno y su preparación con este tipo de herramientas a tiro hecho.... 
Cualquier información es buena al respecto.


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 Ago 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola, lo primero de todo agradecer tu buena y clara explicación.
> Me ha quedado claro el tema en cuanto a profundidad y masa o superficie.
> ¿pero que pasa con la "proximidad" y si la pieza es pequeña?
> Por ejemplo, una simple moneda de onza de oro, o un lingote de 20 ó 50 gramos escondida en un falso hueco en el cajon de las ollas de la cocina, reconocería y distinguiría el detector esa pequeña masa a 10 cm de unas ollas o sartenes, tambien podrias ser en el cajón de los cubiertos.
> ...



Gracias, cualquier duda os la intentaré aclarar.

Esos sitios ayudan bastante. Si fuera yo, intentaría esconderlos dentro. Esto ya es cuestion de ser manitas, y de echarle imaginación sobre todo. Una onza de oro lo mismo es algo grande, pero si va fraccionada en 1/4 de onza, como soberanos, son bastante faciles de meter en cualquier sitio.

Por ejemplo, me comentas ollas y sartenes, muchas sartenes tienen el mango metalico hueco. Seguro que hay alguna que desatornillando el mango puedes meter las monedas por dentro del mango metalico. Si las empaquetas bien para que no suenen ni bailen dentro del mango, eso no hay dios que lo encuentre a no ser que sepan que están ahí. Es cuestion de buscar una sarten que se adapte a lo que necesitas.

Lo mismo sirve con el cuadro de la bicicleta. Las bicis profesionales de cuadro de fibra de carbono no valen, pero la bici que yo tenia cuando era pequeño debajo de la goma de los manillares tenia una abertura que exponia el hueco del manillar metalico, otro buen sitio.

Los altavoces suelen llevar una buena cantidad de metal entre imanes y hierro dulce, o en general dentro de cualquier aparato electronico.

Las pesas igual, los tubos buenos son macizos, pero los baraticos estan huecos y tienen embellecedores en los extremos. Los discos de las pesas valen igualmente, pero esto ya hay que ser mas manitas. Uno de esos que vienen forrados de goma, lo abres con cuidado, horadas una cavidad con una broca o lo que pilles, y lo vuelves a pegar, o dentro de cualquiera de los tubos de un banco de pesas, le quitas la goma de la pata y lo guardas ahi...

Fijate lo que te digo, lo mismo un palo metalico de los de las fregonas valen, lo desenroscas y metes ahi lo que quieras, aunque no te puedo asegurar este ultimo porque suele ser metal malo y bastante fino.

Con estos escondites lo que tienes que tener cuidado es que no se te olvide que tienes ahí guardado, o que nadie que no seas tu pueda coger sin saber el objeto, o tirarlo o lo que sea. Imaginate que estando tu fuera le da a tu mujer por cambiar las sartenes, iba a ser una estampa curiosa verte rebuscar en la basura  


Edit:
sobre el tema de la proximidad, lo que detecta en el detector es el plato, el "aro" de abajo. No detecta un punto concreto sino más bien un área por debajo (y por encima) del plato. Si hay muchas cosas cerca, como en el caso de las ollas, pero el oro va suelto, depende como se use el aparato. Puede que pille inmediatamente el oro si es un buen detector pero yo apostaría que tantas piezas grandes de metal confundirían el aparato. Si lo metes dentro de una estructura metalica, como lo que he comentado arriba del mango de la sarten, no va a detectar el oro de ninguna manera.

En esos casos en que tenemos tan bien guardado el oro, la mejor protección es no hacer evidente nuestro escondite, ni revisarlo a menudo, ni comentarlo a nadie, puesto que por la parte "tecnologica" ya lo tenemos bien cubierto.


----------



## elKaiser (30 Ago 2019)

Las barras de una escalera de mano de hierro son ideales, se las puede rellenar se soberanos y un detector normal tirando a bueno, ni las huele. 
De las escaleras de aluminio de ahora no me fio.


----------



## jaris (30 Ago 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Gracias, cualquier duda os la intentaré aclarar.
> 
> Esos sitios ayudan bastante. Si fuera yo, intentaría esconderlos dentro. Esto ya es cuestion de ser manitas, y de echarle imaginación sobre todo. Una onza de oro lo mismo es algo grande, pero si va fraccionada en 1/4 de onza, como soberanos, son bastante faciles de meter en cualquier sitio.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu rápida y clara respuesta. me voy a permitir abusar de tu amabilidad una vez más.
Si esas monedas que escondemos en el mango de la sartén, en la barra de la bici, en el tubo del aparato de pesas, etc ¿ si las envolvemos en aluminio, mejora el camuflaje o no sería necesario? es decir si pasan el detector por la sarten, no detectaria un objeto de oro y detectaria metal en general, ¿es así?.
Un saludo y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Gracias, cualquier duda os la intentaré aclarar.
> 
> Esos sitios ayudan bastante. Si fuera yo, intentaría esconderlos dentro. Esto ya es cuestion de ser manitas, y de echarle imaginación sobre todo. Una onza de oro lo mismo es algo grande, pero si va fraccionada en 1/4 de onza, como soberanos, son bastante faciles de meter en cualquier sitio.
> 
> ...




Angelillo23, muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones que estas dando. Bajo mi punto de vista, existen muchos lugares en una vivienda ( casa o piso), donde guardar esas cosas. Si se tiene casa con patio o terreno, mas facil no lo podemos tener, si se tiene piso en los arriates o jardinera por ejemplo, enchufes de la luz, plafones de ventiladores o lampara que tienen la inmensa mayoria, incluso debajo de una loseta, parquet, etc. etc. los ladrones generalmente no llegan con detectores de metales, van a buscar la caja fuerte y reventarla, si tienes siempre hay que dejar en ella, algo de cebo en dinero, asi como joyas y dinero que buscan en los cajones. Hoy en dia existen muchos adelantos, y puedes poner remedio contra el robo, por ejemplo, detector de movimiento con camara en la entrada de la vivienda, y en todas las habitaciones, en la cual salta inmediatamente y esta conectada a una central, donde te llaman por telefono, bien al fijo o movil, para que le des una contraseña, al igual que te salta la alarmas a los numeros de telefonos que le tengas puesto a ello. Las alarmas las puedes poner activas en la entrada, escalara o habitaciones que quieras, incluso por la noche, o sea te acuestas por la noche y conectas la alarma en el resto de la vivienda y si hay algun movimiento salta. Estas alarmas se pueden poner desde cualquier lugar que te encuentres y a traves de las camaras estas viendo cualquier cosa. Otra cosa importante es la puerta de entrada, tiene que estar reforzada y si quieres puedes poner una huella digital para entrar en el domicilio, aparte de tener sus cerraduras, en fin, aquellos que pueden y tienen bastante donde guardar, se montan una habitacion del panico, ya que si vive en el campo y por las camaras ve que van a entrar, es lo mejor para refugiarse.


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 Ago 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu rápida y clara respuesta. me voy a permitir abusar de tu amabilidad una vez más.
> Si esas monedas que escondemos en el mango de la sartén, en la barra de la bici, en el tubo del aparato de pesas, etc ¿ si las envolvemos en aluminio, mejora el camuflaje o no sería necesario? es decir si pasan el detector por la sarten, no detectaria un objeto de oro y detectaria metal en general, ¿es así?.
> Un saludo y gracias nuevamente.



No te preocues! En principio no sería necesario, ya estas envolviendo la moneda con el objeto metalico más grande. Ademas que las cosas suelen llevar mezcla de metales, en la sarten tienes el metal del cuerpo de la sarten, el del mango, que seguramente sea diferente, los tornillos... asi que nadie va a notar que ahí hay algo de oro. Y en una bici ya ni te cuento!



asqueado dijo:


> Angelillo23, muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones que estas dando. Bajo mi punto de vista, existen muchos lugares en una vivienda ( casa o piso), donde guardar esas cosas. Si se tiene casa con patio o terreno, mas facil no lo podemos tener, si se tiene piso en los arriates o jardinera por ejemplo, enchufes de la luz, plafones de ventiladores o lampara que tienen la inmensa mayoria, incluso debajo de una loseta, parquet, etc. etc. los ladrones generalmente no llegan con detectores de metales, van a buscar la caja fuerte y reventarla, si tienes siempre hay que dejar en ella, algo de cebo en dinero, asi como joyas y dinero que buscan en los cajones. Hoy en dia existen muchos adelantos, y puedes poner remedio contra el robo, por ejemplo, detector de movimiento con camara en la entrada de la vivienda, y en todas las habitaciones, en la cual salta inmediatamente y esta conectada a una central, donde te llaman por telefono, bien al fijo o movil, para que le des una contraseña, al igual que te salta la alarmas a los numeros de telefonos que le tengas puesto a ello. Las alarmas las puedes poner activas en la entrada, escalara o habitaciones que quieras, incluso por la noche, o sea te acuestas por la noche y conectas la alarma en el resto de la vivienda y si hay algun movimiento salta. Estas alarmas se pueden poner desde cualquier lugar que te encuentres y a traves de las camaras estas viendo cualquier cosa. Otra cosa importante es la puerta de entrada, tiene que estar reforzada y si quieres puedes poner una huella digital para entrar en el domicilio, aparte de tener sus cerraduras, en fin, aquellos que pueden y tienen bastante donde guardar, se montan una habitacion del panico, ya que si vive en el campo y por las camaras ve que van a entrar, es lo mejor para refugiarse.



De nada! a ti te leo bastante, creo que del hilo del oro, igualmente gracias por tus aportaciones. Efectivamente vivimos una época en la que tenemos muchisimas facilidades, nunca fue tan fácil protegerse para la persona media. 
Hay información a patadas, desde cámaras que puedes controlar por internet, información sobre cerraduras, cuales son buenas, cuales no...
Si uno es manitas, se puede montar su propio sistema de vigilancia por muy poco.
Lo más caro en temas de seguridad es quizás poner una buena puerta y un marco de obra, pero te dura toda la vida.

Pero en estos casos lo mejor es no dar el cante, y que nadie sepa nada. Como tu has dicho, los ladrones no van por ahí con detectores... a no ser que sepan que hay premio. Así que perfil bajo.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> No te preocues! En principio no sería necesario, ya estas envolviendo la moneda con el objeto metalico más grande. Ademas que las cosas suelen llevar mezcla de metales, en la sarten tienes el metal del cuerpo de la sarten, el del mango, que seguramente sea diferente, los tornillos... asi que nadie va a notar que ahí hay algo de oro. Y en una bici ya ni te cuento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, tu lo has dicho empezando por la puerta y terminando por un sistema de seguridad.
saludos


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ago 2019)

La puerta es una inversión. Mientras antes la pongas más la amortizas y disfrutas.
Yo la puse cuando me cambié hace 12 años. Y no tengo nada dentro. Pero igualmente es una seguridad. Las que había eran una mierda.
Las cámaras miré algunos modelos hace un par de meses y las montaré también. Siempre va bien.
En el coche las tengo y van de coña por lo que pueda pasar.

En cuanto a lo del aluminio para envolver, será peor el remedio que la enfermedad? Jaula de Faraday y demás...
La forma buena seria probando con un buen detector la combinación de metales... Y entonces hacerlo bien y te quedas más tranquilo.
He visto que hay algunos que dan imágenes con colores. Si pueden distinguir a decenas de cm enterrados, si lo pasan por delante a pocos cm... No estoy tan seguro de que sea casi invisible....

A ver si alguien sabe de alguien que tenga un buen detector y aporte este tipo de información. Vendría bien


----------



## Kalevala (31 Ago 2019)

Los ladrones que quieran confiscar el oro te van a atar a una silla y te van a dar de ostias hasta que cantes.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ago 2019)

Eso aplica a todo el mundo y no van entrando en las casas de la gente y reventando al personal, tenga o no tenga o sin saber si tiene o no tiene, dinero o lo que sea.
De lo que se trata en este hilo es del tema detector de metales/oro y qué tal efectivo puede ser y cómo evitarlo.


----------

